# Make pladium



## Chnda (Jul 2, 2022)

Any one tell me what procedure for making pladium chloride ..? 
Any one what ratio 
What procedure ..?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jul 2, 2022)

Chnda said:


> Any one tell me what procedure for making pladium chloride ..?
> Any one what ratio
> What procedure ..?


What is your starting material?


----------



## nickvc (Jul 3, 2022)

Be aware PGM salts are highly toxic so if you intend to pursue this have a hood with extraction and proper safety gear to do so.


----------



## orvi (Jul 3, 2022)

I do not know pladium, only palladium. Dissolve palladium in HCL with chlorine gas. Then evaporate the solution, or crystallize it for higher purity. Using chlorine is dangerous, you need a working fume hood to do this. Also, PGMs are toxic and sensitizing in the long run, so proper safety like gloves, goggles, coat and fume hood is a necessity.


----------



## BlackLabel (Jul 4, 2022)

Chnda,

There's no element "pladium".
You have to be/work much more exact.
In chemistry, one different letter can mean a totally different stuff (or nonsense).
So please check twice before start.

If you’re mixing chemicals or letters by luck, you'll end with a lost of values, money, health or you will kill yourself or others.


----------



## Martijn (Jul 4, 2022)

Chnda said:


> Any one tell me what procedure for making pladium chloride ..?
> Any one what ratio
> What procedure ..?


What purpose? What scale?


----------

